# G23 compat with G19 barrel?



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Hey all,

I have seen that the G22 can take a G17 barrel - - so along that lines, does anyone know if a G23 can take a G19 barrel? Is there any real difference between a G19 frame and a G23 frame?


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

yes sir just drop it n and use 19 mags or 17 mags...the glock 19, 32, and 23 are the same exact gun while your at it go on and grab a G32 .357 sig barrel...i miss my G32 i had the G23 and 19 barrels as well

but as far as the frame goes, its the exact same as the 19 and 32

when you buy a glock they pretty much give you a big kids lego lol


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Great! Thought so!


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Well, I am not sure about compatability of Glock 19 barrel in Glock 23. The Glock 19 barrel has different dimensions than a Glock 23 barrel. However, there are conversion barrels for Glock 23 from 40 to 9mm that are manufactured by a third party. I have a wolf conversion barrel from 40 SW to 9mm for my Glock 23. I got it for $99.99. The conversion barrel concept is that the barrel has a smaller caliber than the intended original caliber, however the outer dimensions of the conversion barrel have to match the outer dimensions of the original barrel so that the interface between the barrel and the frame and the slide is matched. I am not sure you can use a Glock 19 barrel in a G23 right away. My barrel is a conversion barrel specifically designed for G23 to convert it to a 9mm. You have to use a 9 mm Glock magazine in that case also like a G17 or G19 magazine as well.

here is a video showing that if a regula 9mm barrel is installed in a 40SW glock that there will be a gap between the barel and the slide. Aproperly designed 40-9mm barrel will fill this gap.






hope this will help.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Jimmy you're absolutely right - you CANNOT drop a G19 barrel in a G23 and make it a 9mm SAFELY. You have to get a drop in conversion barrel from Wolf, Barsto, or Storm Lake for a proper fit as Jimmy pointed out.:smt023


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

worked for me..........


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

knoxrocks222 said:


> worked for me..........


Hey Knox not saying it didn't but for me it's all about safety.:smt023

I'm not sure what the ramifications would be with an improper fit of the barrel but I wouldn't want to find out.

I'm not an expert - maybe someone out there can tell us what may happen.


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

oh i know lol guns arent somthing to cheap out on hahaha cause they are either really safe of extreemly dangerous i put about 50 rounds through mine with the G19 barrel in my 32 and it worked fine but hey if they make a conversion for this specificly for the same price as a glock factory barrel go for it


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

knoxrocks222 said:


> oh i know lol guns arent somthing to cheap out on hahaha cause they are either really safe of extreemly dangerous i put about 50 rounds through mine with the G19 barrel in my 32 and it worked fine but hey if they make a conversion for this specificly for the same price as a glock factory barrel go for it


Actually the conversion barrel is cheaper than a Glock factory barrel and much safer for the exact dimension-matching discussed in my previous reply. A conversion barrel runs around $100 while a factory barrel (which doesnot fit precisely) is around $150.

Again as Salty Dog said..It is all about safety.(Thanks Salty)


----------

